# OK IL, LS Glycerin



## cmzaha (Feb 14, 2016)

I do not make much LS since it does not sell well for me so I never wanted to go to the expense of the glycerin for making it. I was given 10 gallons of glycerin Friday night from a vendor friend so I am going to go for it. Maybe it will decide to start selling


----------



## Susie (Feb 14, 2016)

Good luck!  

One thing I have noticed around here is that women tend to like brightly colored liquid soaps.  Aqua, hot pink, bright yellow, apple green, purple, etc.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Sweet! Go for it, Carolyn- you have no excuse to not do so now! Let the assimilation begin!  Which recipe are you thinking of making for your first try?



			
				Susie said:
			
		

> One thing I have noticed around here is that women tend to like brightly colored liquid soaps. Aqua, hot pink, bright yellow, apple green, purple, etc.


 
Very interesting! I've never even considered coloring mine. But then again, I use amber glass pump bottles which prevent the eyes from getting any enjoyment out of the color..... at least until that brief moment between washing one's hands and waving goodbye as it goes down the drain. lol 


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 14, 2016)

Have not quite decided which of my recipes I am going to use. I have colored LS in the past but had trouble with the colorant settling on the bottom, so I quit adding color.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 14, 2016)

10 gallons of glycerin?  Wow, that should keep you busy for awhile! Lucky you.  What else will you be making with it?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 14, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> 10 gallons of glycerin?  Wow, that should keep you busy for awhile! Lucky you.  What else will you be making with it?


Have not really figured what I am going to do with 10 gallons


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 15, 2016)

Lots of lotion.  And liquid soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 24, 2016)

I finally got around to making the glycerin ls using a slightly tweaked recipe from the tutorial. I have to admit I probably will not go back to my method, but how in the heck am I supposed to get this beautiful very hard paste out of the pan. It took mine 15 hrs to go to paste but I made a larger batch. This is harder than any other paste I have made in the past. Thinking I will put this pan in a pan of hot boiling water and see it it releases from the side of the pan. Any suggestions? Not ready to dilute it. Wow it is hard!


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 24, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I finally got around to making the glycerin ls using a slightly tweaked recipe from the tutorial. I have to admit I probably will not go back to my method, but how in the heck am I supposed to get this beautiful very hard paste out of the pan. It took mine 15 hrs to go to paste but I made a larger batch. This is harder than any other paste I have made in the past. Thinking I will put this pan in a pan of hot boiling water and see it it releases from the side of the pan. Any suggestions? Not ready to dilute it. Wow it is hard!



Yes, so was mine.  I had to take a stout SS spoon and just go for it and scrape it out so I could get it into a ziploc.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 24, 2016)

Some things I can think of -- 

If you only used 2 parts glycerin-water to 1 part KOH, try more glycerin and/or water next time. 

I'd say my paste often loosens up if it sits for some days, so a little "tincture of time" might be helpful. But yeah it can be a very stiff paste.

You say it took 15 hours to turn into paste -- did you cook the soap that whole time? Or if you let it sit at room temp for that time, was it tightly covered? Might have lost more water than expected.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 24, 2016)

Carolyn - mine was like that, so I put it in a sink of hot tap water, and then added some boiling water from the kettle to the water it was sitting in. It softened enough for me to spoon it out without bending the spoon.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 24, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Some things I can think of --
> 
> If you only used 2 parts glycerin-water to 1 part KOH, try more glycerin and/or water next time.
> 
> ...


I use 3:1 Glycerin:Koh. I did not cook it at all, I wrapped a towel around the pan and let it sit. Mine was 50 oz of oils. Even with my former method I did not cook after trace just wrapped it up and let it saponifiy



Seawolfe said:


> Carolyn - mine was like that, so I put it in a sink of hot tap water, and then added some boiling water from the kettle to the water it was sitting in. It softened enough for me to spoon it out without bending the spoon.


That is exactly what I am going to do today.


----------



## Susie (Feb 24, 2016)

I usually re-packaged mine while warm.  But then I typically zap test and call it good within an hour of "flying bubbles" stage.  If you can figure out what amount you plan to dilute at the time, I would suggest you re-package the paste in those amounts.  It saves a LOT of fiddly weighing later.  Especially once you figure out your preferred dilution amount, just write the dilution instructions on the bag/tub.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 24, 2016)

I thought you most likely did all the correct things, but just asking to be on the safe side. 

I often use my clean hands rather than a spoon.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 24, 2016)

Yep- the paste sure is thick, sticky/firm taffy. I have a wonderfully useful *blunt-end spoon* from LotionCrafter's with which I like to use to scoop mine out. It also comes in handy for scooping out my hard fats and butters. 


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 27, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> 10 gallons of glycerin?  Wow, that should keep you busy for awhile! Lucky you.  What else will you be making with it?


Quick update I now have another 5 gallons with possible more coming next week.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 27, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> Quick update I now have another 5 gallons with possible more coming next week.


 
Wow! You must've found an awesome deal too good to pass up! Good for you! 


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 27, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Wow! You must've found an awesome deal too good to pass up! Good for you!
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Now to figure out how to use it all. Wish you were around here and I would share. Forgot to mention I reheated it it enough in a pan of hot water to get it out of the pan. I now have 5lbs 12 oz of nice amber soap paste chopped up in a ziplock waiting to be diluted


----------

